# Sleeping poos



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I love taking  pics of Molly so of course I do...........:love2:hoto:


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

I love sleep pics too! They look so cute and peaceful! 




















































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Not sure how he can sleep like this. He's hanging vertically off the couch


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

I am trying to upload but still coming up with an error message... I have great pics to share but grrr it does not work!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

check out the size limitations. I often have to resize my photos to get them to work if I want to up load directly to here.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Well this is easy for me to post pics of Brandon sleeping lol!
























?Suddenly?


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Since my Annabelle was an old girl, I have lots of sleeping pictures from the last 2 years of her life. 

I really love the last one in the blue blanket, because my son would cover her up every morning before he left for school in his special blanket, and she'd stay there for hours.

Napping across my stomach!




In my mommy's office!


With my brother's special blue blanket!


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

OMG I'm on cuteness overload right now! Thanks for the smiles this morning! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Yes isn't that great that we could come here and out faces end up with smiles?


?Suddenly?


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

She had her toy on her paws . Then she rolled over onto her back and took it with her  








She IS sleeping!! Haha!! And so is he 
































When Lou was a puppy






















Apollo sleeping when we were on the road 











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

Chase on the bed. I just want to squeeeeze him! ❤


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Somehow I expect we all have dozens if not hundreds of sleeping poo pics. They are just so sweet when asleep!


----------



## bwainscott (May 7, 2013)

snuggling after waking me up at 5am to potty and then play. of course its after i've had my coffee that she deems it's time to sleep


----------



## bookwormjane (Dec 18, 2011)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

Hard to catch Rain asleep; as soon as I move or turn the camera on, she opens her eyes ~~~


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

*Sleeping Poos*

I have so many sleeping poo pix that I will post them small or you'll be here all day!

Gosh, I even have more than this! Ahhh, another day for them....


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Our dogs love sleeping don't they?!


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

It's nice to have a big brother to sleep next too!


----------



## Dolly's Mom (Feb 14, 2014)

Danny's my breeder's dog and my dog Dolly's younger brother. He came for a visit and we had a blast!

Carrington Know Where Know How "Danny" (4y/o)















Carrington's Rainbows End "Dolly" (6 1/2 y/o)



























Siblings sleeping together!









Dolly's Mom


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

I forgot this early one of Rain; kind of special, since it was right at the time Rain learned the toys were _hers_... to play with :


----------



## Sweetteddy (Jun 6, 2013)

Here are my boys


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

This thread is just PURE JOY!!! 










Can u see Lou in the background passed out on her back?! LOL While Apollo enjoys momma's lap on the recliner?  I'm glad it's a "300lb+ la-z-boy" Hahahaha for big guys!!! 












Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## eusty (Jan 5, 2014)

After a long walk!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Mmm I Can't resist! This is how they are sleeping, as I type this.  soooo sweet! Just took these 2 pics and made the collage  poodles sleeping are just so peaceful... And heartwarming ! <3












Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Another one of Brandon,
















?Suddenly?


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Shhh! Poodle dreaming, probably of chicken.*


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Chagall's mom said:


> *Shhh! Poodle dreaming, probably of chicken.*


Beautiful pic!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Newmum (Jan 2, 2014)

sleeping pics were most of the non-blurry pics I could get of Ember when she first came home, she only stopped to sleep! The pink bunny is her favourite toy, she sleeps with it in her crate then brings it out to play tug or fetch when she wakes up :smile:


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Realised I actually have very few of sleeping poos, but here is one of Pippin last year after her argument with the SUV... and yes, she was asleep! She often rolls herself up in the throws!

The other one - well she was asleep but as I took the pic her little eye just opened a tad!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

$1400 Italian leather dog bed??!!!!  Hahahaha 


















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KathyB (Feb 10, 2014)

Best friends


----------



## rainbowpoodle (Feb 24, 2014)

Newmum said:


> sleeping pics were most of the non-blurry pics I could get of Ember when she first came home, she only stopped to sleep! The pink bunny is her favourite toy, she sleeps with it in her crate then brings it out to play tug or fetch when she wakes up :smile:


Awww shes sooo cute


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

KathyB said:


> Best friends


Aw so sweet! Wonderful to see  thanks for sharing 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Someone decided to sleep with Mr. Bill. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## eusty (Jan 5, 2014)

Yes there is Pebbles *and* Jasper in there!


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

They are all so cute when they sleep!! Like kids... 

I love watching my baby sleep and I keep taking pictures of her "ridiculous" positions whenever I can....... though she pretty much wakes up as soon as I point the camera at her (haha) 

Here are a few (loads), the first with the cats is from her previous home...


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Rick your girl is sooo sweet. It makes me almost want another puppy......almost. lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

It is a lot of work at first.

Rick


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

*@Wild Kitten *: Lucia is adorable!! Such a beautiful little girl :love2:


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Aw, she's adorable, Rick!


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

Manxcat said:


> *@Wild Kitten *: Lucia is adorable!! Such a beautiful little girl :love2:


Thanks  

I'm in love with her


----------

